# Rest Peacefully Fluffy



## fluffy63 (Oct 2, 2008)

My best friend Fluffy passed away last Saturday 9/27 unexpectctly. He was 12yrs old. I first noticed the Saturday before in the evening he didn't seem the same, laying more so than usual and being my cat I just know. Sunday morning I notice he hadn't eaten or used the little box, his one side of his face seemed a little crooked. I called around and found a vet that was open on Sunday and took him in. She checked him out and said it was a bad ear infection gave me oral antibiotics and ear medicine. Once I got him home I just kept an eye on him and gave him the med as directed. Now Monday passes he's still the same, I called that same vet back on Tuesday about brining him in b/c he still wasn't eating and I was syringe feeding him. They just told me to come in to pick up some Hills A/M cat food to syringe feed him. I was trying everything, warming the cat food up, meat baby food, tuna juice.....everything I could think of to get him to eat. By Wednesday I brought him back to the vet - I told her this isn't right that he's still not eating. My cat is 20LBS and I was afraid I wasn't giving him what he needs by syringe. She gives him a shot of B12 w/ something and said it should help to get his appitite back. Well, it didn't. So I went to another vet on Thursday. They IMMEDIATELY noticed that his face was swollen and wanted to run some blood work and had xrays done. On Friday the new vet called with the results and said Fluffy needed to be hospitalized to treat this infection aggressivley on iv antibiotics and fluids. I took him in as soon as I was off the phone with them. They expected him to be there for a couple days and I was to pick him up on Monday. Saturday morning the vet called and said that Fluffy had passed. I can't seem to get passed this. He was my buddy, we had such a special relationship. I miss him so much it hurts horriblly. It was only him and I here - everyone else has grown and left. It feels so empty without him. He followed me all around, when I would go to bed, as soon as I turned the lights out and got in bed here he came and he slept with me every night. I work at home so I was with him constantly. I have so many feelings, alot of guilt for continuing with that 1st vet and not taking him to the 2nd one sooner than I did. I keep thinking what if... I know I did what I could, and I know I will have to get through this guilt in my own way. Its just sooo hard!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss. He looks so much like my Cleo, I can't imagine going through that. Please don't feel guilty, vets are supposed to be the experts, you were doing what you were told. You knew your baby well enough to go to another vet, I'm sorry that it was too late. But it wasn't your fault. 

Fluffy had a loving, wonderful life with you, please remember that he loved you every bit as much as you loved him.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Oh, what a loss you've had!. Fluffy was absolutely beautiful, and you obviously had a wonderful bond together. I know the pain is terrible, but his death was not your fault. The infection was overwhelming. Please be secure in the knowedge that God's arms are around you at this time. Somehow we get through these terrible times. And I believe that you will hold Fluffy again. God bless you and ease your pain.


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

I'm so sorry you lost your little friend. He looks so beautiful and majestic in the picture. Please don't feel guilty, you gave him a very happy life and you did everything you could to help him when he was ill. 

seashell


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

I am so sorry. He was gloriously handsome! It is not your fault the vet misdiagnosed him. It is obvious you loved him. You took him to the vet 4 times in one week and switched vets when he didn't get better and hand fed him. Sounds like to me you did everything you could. Even if the last vet had seen him first, it might have just been too bad an infection.

I lost my cat (Ozzie) of 12 years two years ago and it was horribly painful. Even though I have other animals & a husband to come home to, there were days when I felt no joy in living without my friend. So I imagine it is even harder for you since you were with him so much & this was so sudden. I still hurt & I will always miss my Ozzie, but it is much better now. And it will get easier for you too in time, I promise. My Ozzie was actually misdiagnosed as well until I changed vets. I don't think we could have saved Ozzie but maybe I would have had more time with him. I am still angry at the first vet and probably always will be. Had Ozzie lived to be 22, the pain of his death would have been no less cause he was loved so much. To everything there is a season, a time & a purpose. 

My heart goes out to you. Try to get out of the house and keep yourself busy to help distract you from the pain if you can. And don't doubt that there are lots of us who understand how much this hurts you. You can visit the forum anytime to talk or even share more pics of Fluffy if you want. He certainly was gorgeous! I hope in time, you have another cat come into your life. Any cat would be lucky to have someone who loved them like you loved Fluffy. Hang in there.


----------

